# WUE's random junk



## Worst Username Ever (Jul 25, 2008)

Here's my drawings.






Cookie the Sneasel! This is my pokesona for WUE(My first sona that doesn't have the same name as the username she's the sona for. Yes, I have a sona for (almost) all of my usernames.)

More to come.

Oh, and I do requests too. Please say if you want the picture drawn in Paint or on paper. Note that I will only draw PG-13 max.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jul 26, 2008)

*Re: WUE's stuff.*

Two new pictures.






Cute blob of DOOM.






Shazie and Minrie, two of my characters.

Yes, my scanner messed up the colors. If I know how to fix it, I'll post them with better colors. And yeah, I forgot to color in Shazie's wings, I know.


----------

